# Triangular Window



## gary55555 (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it possible to cut crown molding along the long side of the attached window (crown goes to the ceiling), then miter another crown molding piece on the vertical side? Horizontal run would be a ledge. The rest of the wall would be recessed panel to make up for the crown molding. Much appreciated!


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

Crown molding is meant to go along the intersection of walls and ceilings. I don't get what you want to do when you say, "on the vertical side". You don't have an adjacent ceiling or wall on that side. 

Also, it doesn't look like you have room for a very big crown above the window casing to the ceiling.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks to me like the window is too close to the ceiling for crown molding. Even if you managed to cut the trim down I think it would look bad to have the crown right against the window casing.


----------

